# Climbing Ivy or similar for back yard fence



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Curious if anybody her has had success growing climbing ivy to cover a rather large area.

I have a very close fenceline to the back of my house with a 2" retaining wall 16" from the fenceline. This leaves me with enough space to plant something up against the fence. I thought roses but actually do not want to deal with the maintenance required. I've started to think building a wire trellis about 8" off the fence and planting ivy to climb would look nice? The fence face in the pic faces south, so it gets hit with light nearly all day.

Open to suggestions on what you would put in this place. Ignore the turf in the pic, we're gearing up for back yard reno soon.


----------



## pseudodennis (Apr 19, 2021)

Our previous homeowners had GREAT success getting english ivy to cover 50% of our entire backyard. As in, there were more vines than dirt, I think.

I do think some kind of vine would look nice on that fence, but please think about containment and making sure it doesn't take over your neighbors' lawn, no matter what you do!


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

You have almost infinite choices. Whatcha want? Green or flower? Evergreen important?


----------



## Jrsimcox (Apr 7, 2021)

Tangerine Beauty Crossvine is a large/fast growing vine native to the US. Prolific bloomer, drought tolerant and 100x easier to control than other more invasive types of vines and ivy's. There are other variations but tangerine is most common.


----------

